

New Tool Promises Private Photo Sharing - jcr
http://news.usc.edu/48979/new-tool-promises-private-photo-sharing/

======
jcr
Moo-Ryong Ra, Ramesh Govindan, and Antonio Ortega (2013) P3: Toward Privacy-
Preserving Photo Sharing. In Proceedings of the 10th USENIX Symposium on
Networked Systems Design and Implementation (NSDI'13). April.

[http://enl.usc.edu/Papers/?action=download&upname=Ra13a....](http://enl.usc.edu/Papers/?action=download&upname=Ra13a.pdf)

[http://nsl.cs.usc.edu/Profiles/RameshGovindan?action=bibentr...](http://nsl.cs.usc.edu/Profiles/RameshGovindan?action=bibentry&bibfile=Papers.BibFile&bibref=Ra13a)

